
NASA reveals new plan to stop asteroids before they hit Earth - Osiris30
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/nasa-reveals-new-plan-stop-asteroids-they-hit-earth-ncna885316
======
saaaaaam
Leviticus Lewis is a pretty spectacular name for a man tasked with smiting
asteroids.

